# Romancoke Buoy



## Skinpower (Oct 5, 2005)

How far is that buoy from the pier?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*500yds...*

LOL.. j/k... I think it's about 195yds.. have to take another look when I go out again


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*try about 85 yards*

That bouy aint nowhere near 200 yards


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I believe that it's reachable with a big stick. Had a 6 footer with me with 60lb pp and didn't get too close  I figured getting out there is the only way to fish the place, cuz the water is VERY shallow until it drops off near the buoy.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i was out there on a boat 2 weeks ago, right next to it and the pier really did seem farther away that 100 yards...and it's only about 6-7 feet of water..it doesnt really drop off untill about another 100 or more yards after...and then it's only 17ft


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*It has to be over a hundred yards..*

I'm have a problem casting my surf poles on that pier.. But,, I know I can at least get out 75 yards.. and I'm no way near that thing.. I bet you it's at least 150 yards out..


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'll hit it with*

my range finder the next time I'm out there


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*LOL @ Big R...*

My imagination never escapes me... the buoy is about 130yds from the pier... crack'n up... a few jollies off that one...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I 'm thinking around 100 yds too ....I have cast past her w/ my om and emblem packed w/ 20lbs braid.. A couple of locals have told me that the buoy has been moved after a storm some yrs ago


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

it is definately less than 100 yard. probably 75-85 yards out. how long is the pier anyways, it is probably 2/3 of the length of the pier, because i can cast 30-40 yard beyond the bouy with little tail wind and my 150 yard of PP is still on the reel.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i REALLY doubt anyone can ever cast to the bouy, let a lone pass it...unless youre doing a pendulum cast, which is pretty impossible on that pier, youre not getting anywhere close....when i was out ont he boat, people werent even casting a quarter of that way...just go to a football field and i doubt anyof you can cast of of the park with a straioght over the shoulder cast...


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, its really amazing how people's perception of distance varies.....I've never been there but can't wait to hear what the official distance is.....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry guy.....*



stupidjet said:


> i REALLY doubt anyone can ever cast to the bouy, let a lone pass it.


That bouy is fairly easy to cast to and past. It's about 85 yards out. Not hard to do at all, unless your useing a 7' bass rod or a Wally world special.  As so many people down there are.



stupidjet said:


> just go to a football field and i doubt anyof you can cast of of the park with a straioght over the shoulder cast...


stupidjet, it's pretty clear you've never seen anybody that knows how to cast.  
For allot of the casters on this board, falling short of the bouy means a BAD cast! ....Hat


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Got to disagree with you:*



stupidjet said:


> i REALLY doubt anyone can ever cast to the bouy, let a lone pass it...


I personally know few can get past the Buoy and I've done it myself. I don't really think it's that far out, but then I casted from the center of the pier. If you cast from the corners, then I agree with you, it's pretty difficult with the little room you have.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I can do it*

It does take a bit of ability since I don't have any "high dollar" rods. However It is a bad cast that falls short . I rarely take my big sticks out there because I got tired of casting twice as far as the other folks only to reel in the same size dink spot/blues that the bass rod anglers were catching.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*StupidJet*

That my friend was a trick statement. I usually don't cast straight over the shoulder. 
Dude that doesn't give your rod the workout it deserves. I do a modified OTB cast. Except the weight never touches the beach or the planks for that matter. In fact I think I should call it the "out da air cast". Most good casters will tell ya that it's all in the mechanics coupled with the equipment. Check out some of the casting web sites and see what I'm talking about. Hell with my bad wheel I wonder what I could do if I could turn on the dang thing (right knee).


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*stupidjet*

It's easy to cast pass the bouy ...But if you don't know how to *CAST* your *NEVER* make it


----------



## jungfish (Dec 27, 2005)

The buoy is definitely reachable. One time I accidentally threw it over the buoy. It is definitely possible with the right equipment (heaver, line, rig) and the proper technique. Unfortunately, majority of weekend warriors do not possess neither the above.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

There are alot of factors that contribute to a good distance cast.
1. Rod
2. Reel
3. Line
4. Weight and Bait
5. Wind
6. Timing
7. Angle
8. TECHNIQUE!!

For a seasoned long caster it is quite easy to get to the marker with their heavers. Then again if you have a strong facewind and are throwing 8 and bait (chunck of spot) it would be one helluva challenge to get it out there. I use a 12' OM (heavy) with the Daiwa Emblem Pro 5500 and a 12' Ugly Stick (light/medium) with a Daiwa Emcastplus 5500 and have a fairly easy time getting it to the marker.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> i REALLY doubt anyone can ever cast to the bouy, let a lone pass it...


I just about blew a gasket when I read this at work. Unfortunately I couldn't post from that computer. 

Yeah, there are many folks on this board that don't have a problem at all reaching the buoy. I bet you'd be surprised at how far some of them can cast.

Distance? I was thinking 85-100yrds, but wasn't really sure. 
But, from my experience, if there's a stiff headwind, because of boater safety of course, I think they move it out to 150-200yrds until the wind dies down.   
.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

thats fine and dandy if you got the right equipment and technique, one still needs room which romancoke does not offer, especially with it always soo crowded...and like i said, i was at the bouy and i had to use binoculars to see anyone ont he pier...i just think it's farther way than 100yrds. it may seem youre going past it, but the open water can play tricks on your eyes. and i've seen distance casting and you cannot use their teqniques on that pier...

and you guys have no idea how far i can cast, i dont even have any idea b/c there is nothing out to give you any perception...and you cant use your spool as a guide b/c pratically double (exageration) the line comes out to where it lands....

i know people can cast far on the shore, but like i said, there is form and technique used that i dotn see possible at romancoke.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, but me, a smaller guy, but I have come OH soooooooo close to the bouy, and perception has nothing to do with it. I am with bubba, 85 - 100 yards out, and maybe if I weren't so chicken on going all out, might reach or pass it. On the fields, me pretty much 70 - 85 yard with 6 ounces in a tennis ball, so yeah, the guys who have the technique down, can hit and pass, unless the bouy been moved in the last month.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Perception! Come on guys ive only been there once and didnt need a rod or reel to sea that that buoy is always moving! Shaggy you need a better casting technique even though I know moving buoys are hard to hit!


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

with right technique you can cast over the bouy with 10' fiberglass rod. i believe i can cast over the bouy with my first rod, which was 10' shakespeare combo ($40) combo with power pro. also i do not use a fancy casting style like pendulum. my casting style is brighton/unitech cast, which does not require lot of space and safe to use in a crowded pier. furthermore, as kwm21230 saw me, i am an asian guy 5'7, 150# person and i'm not a strong person. it is the technique that counts. also, if you use those rig that has most fisherman use ( one with the two twisted metal sticking out for the your hook, it will significantly reduce your cast. maybe we should hook up on sunday and cast together.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

*Take an 8 iron with you.*

Take an 8 iron and a half dozen golf balls and givem a wack. 150 is a good solid 8 iron for most .


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

ah hahaha thats what i was thinking. i was wondering how far i threw at sandy point the other day. so i told my friend id bring out my 52degree wedge and 3/4 that 100 yards. then if i need to put another out 130 yards, then wed have a good idea. and if its still past that, it wouldnt matter cuz id think it was far enough. 

hey baited breath lets meet up at the coke and have sum wacks at it. we'll take turns and first one to hit it pays for the bait! haha 

hmm. i use the top/bottoms rigs out of simplicity...maybe i should learn a rig where i can cast further...someone wanna teach me! man ive been fishin all my life, but i didnt know there was soo much involved. still so much to learn.

oh and i get annoyed by know it alls that heard it from the next person who heard it from another. sounds like my car forum. haha


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i cast past that bouy with a 1.5oz stingsilver on my spanish rod. that bouy isnt more than 80 yards out. with a heaver its not difficult to imagine casting over it. a good flick with a decent spanish rod and you can get 1-2oz past that easy(with braid).

hat's got you on that one. its definately reachable.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Ok guys..........*

that bouy is 85 yards from the pier and on my bad day I can hit it. I'm trying to get past the duck blind on your left hand side I can cast infront of the blind but I just can't get past it. and I use my bigg legg girl just to do that and she is a home made 14'6 pureglas blank that I made with a 4500 baitrunner reel.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

LMAO  ... and at 5:30am that takes some doing!

Cast Daddy ... no fair ... I'm surprised you didn't ask which buoy ... since you can prolly hit the next one down the coast, even though nobody else can even see it  

I gotta see you cast sometime ... maybe we can get together with Bryan Orosz (CampNfish) this fall to learn from the master  

fishhead


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Cdl*

If you upgrade the reel to a 6500 for larger line capacity w/braid you might be able to pull it off


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep. I may have to attend one of his casting classes. I can just reach the buoy with my heavers. Heck I can get within 10 yards with my 8 footer (just bloods and 3 oz sinker)


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I am sure CDL has plently of line to spare using his 4500, depending ofcourse on the # braided he is using. I would think for a 14'6" rod the 4500 would not provide proper balance to his setup??
but then again it is a homemade rod and he prolly made it to his specifications.

Thank God for braid. I can't imagine what it would be like to cast out far without worries on a mono line. Although some of my 6 and 7 footers i use mono and can cast them out a good distance but to have them on my heavers with 5-8 ounce with mono small enough to keep the barrel nice and tight would be a challenge.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Amen to that ... friends don't let freinds cast mono


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

If all the fish are on this side of the buoy, why would you want to cast past it? But really, what is a buoy used for? And is there wire attached either side of it so that if you cast past it with a hook on you line you can't bring it back?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hey Dre.............*

I can hit that bouy with my home made sealine x w/ a diawa spinning reel filled with 10lb test now if anyone wants to test me call me with a date and time. 301-556-7811 CDL. we can cast on my feild that I have marked in yards and in feet.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

went to romancoke today, no fish and windy as hell. however i took my range finder and measured the distance of the bouy. huntsman's estimate was correct. it's 130yards away from the pier. pier itself is 150 yard away from the parking lot. the duck blind in the left is 200 yards from left corner of the pier.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Really. Cool.  
Didn't realize it was that far. I woulda bet on maybe 85-100 or so.

Did you happen to notice which way the tide was running? The buoy distance can vary depending on the tide and wind.
.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

it was strong westerly wind 25-30mph.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I knew it....*

i knew it was more than 85 yards.. Wow! so you say it's 135 yards away... Well I guess my casting has gotten better.. latyear i couldn't pass it.. You have seen me do it this year..


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

CAST DADDY L said:


> I can hit that bouy with my home made sealine x w/ a diawa spinning reel filled with 10lb test now if anyone wants to test me call me with a date and time. 301-556-7811 CDL. we can cast on my feild that I have marked in yards and in feet.


I've seen you do it back in the day L, when the horse croakers were running good there. You use to spray your line with WD-40.  It must have been moved after Katrina. A lot of us would cast pass the buoy using 10 - 12 foot Sealine X rods and 3 - 4 oz of weight.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Baited Breath said:


> Take an 8 iron and a half dozen golf balls and givem a wack. 150 is a good solid 8 iron for most .


ahahaha. exactly what i would do with my 9, then a 1/2 for a 100.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, next time I'm taking a big stick ... came up 20yds short last fall with a 7ft stick and 50lb PP on a Quantum reel. 

Next time it's the Tica Dolphin 11ft and 30lb PP on a Tica Dolphin reel ... but I'll have to make sure there are no boats coming by when I send it sailing over the buoy


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Distance...*

I knew it I knew it I .... LOL... 

If I find some b/w's I'm going to try and make it to the coke sometime this week...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> I knew it I knew it I .... LOL...
> 
> If I find some b/w's I'm going to try and make it to the coke sometime this week...


Huntsman, I know you don't like them, but anglers had them in on Sunday... They were ok.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thx J..*



fishbait said:


> Huntsman, I know you don't like them, but anglers had them in on Sunday... They were ok.


No Stranglers for me. I'll check out Mr. Wong at Cheverly. A fella fishing HP last week had a nice ole cup full of some fatties. Said he dropped around $9 for em. I'm headed up that way @ lunchtime to see what he has in stock... 

I'll let ya know.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> but anglers had them in on Sunday... They were ok.


The keyword here is


> *They were ok*


Just give them time and you'll find their true colors. It seems every spring, people will say the same thing, then as season progresses, the worms are crap!!!!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I know a lot of people don't like Angler's but I have had good experiences the few times I have gone there, but then again I don't think that they tell their wholesalers to give them crappy bloods, it just what comes in. I have had crappy bloods from just about everywhere one time or another. Last time I went to Angler's they gave me a bag for $2 because he said that they were starting to eat each other, They were just fine. I am not sticking up for them its jsut sometimes I think people let other people make up theri mind about a place before they ever deal with them.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

justinfisch01 said:


> I know a lot of people don't like Angler's but I have had good experiences the few times I have gone there, but then again I don't think that they tell their wholesalers to give them crappy bloods, it just what comes in. I have had crappy bloods from just about everywhere one time or another. Last time I went to Angler's they gave me a bag for $2 because he said that they were starting to eat each other, They were just fine. I am not sticking up for them its jsut sometimes I think people let other people make up theri mind about a place before they ever deal with them.


what you are saying is true. you should give Stranglers a chance and unless you had a bad experience there personally, people shouldn't be so quick to tear it down.

I had bad bloods there 4 times out of 5. I don't really mind the bad bloods because of the convenience of their location but I wish they would be more welcoming or smile once in awhile. I feel like a red headed step child when I walk in that store. Maybe it would be different if I pulled up with a 40ft center console.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

No, no, no, you guys have it all wrong . . . you need to take a 56* wedge, go at it, and see if you can hit it. None of this 3/4 52* or 8 iron stuff, just knock a 56 stiff and you'll know once and for all  

Anyone wanna give me some of their Titleist ProV1X's to play with at the Coke?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

my buddy and i pulled up with a 33' open Contender and they still didnt talk to us. i just think anglers (now i'm talkin about the old guys in there) dont like people. some new bucks workin in there last year that were cool.

now at sandy point it was a different story...people were like, "there's no tuna in the bay!" kinda funny...


but about the romancoke bouy..i still dont believe anyones hit it, let alone passes it. i only say this b/c when i was at the bouy(by boat), NO ONE was even coming CLOSE to it, i mean, not even half way. at the bouy it totally gives a different perspective. now, again, i'm nto saying people ant cast 100yrds+, what i am saying you cant do that on that pier. case of beer tot he one who proves it to me...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> but about the romancoke bouy..i still dont believe anyones hit it, let alone passes it. i only say this b/c when i was at the bouy(by boat), NO ONE was even coming CLOSE to it, i mean, not even half way. at the bouy it totally gives a different perspective. now, again, i'm nto saying people ant cast 100yrds+, what i am saying you cant do that on that pier. case of beer tot he one who proves it to me...


  

You better stock up on the brew my friend... there are a LOT of folks on this board that can cast farther than that. On that pier.

wow.

Ok, the challenge has been let. Who's thirsty?  
.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

stupidjet said:


> but about the romancoke bouy..i still dont believe anyones hit it, let alone passes it. i only say this b/c when i was at the bouy(by boat), NO ONE was even coming CLOSE to it, i mean, not even half way. at the bouy it totally gives a different perspective. now, again, i'm nto saying people ant cast 100yrds+, what i am saying you cant do that on that pier. case of beer tot he one who proves it to me...


come to romancoke this sunday and i'll show you personally.  unless we have 20MPH facewind.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

terpfan said:


> come to romancoke this sunday and i'll show you personally.  unless we have 20MPH facewind.


I think TerpFan is thirsty ....

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 

get'em Dave


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hey Terp Fan*

Hold on my friend.... I want some of this action too.... Just to be fair I'll take my 10'6 St. Croix to make things even :beer: ..... what you think Dave; should we arange to have someone drice us home? After all we dont' wanna get a DUI! lol





terpfan said:


> come to romancoke this sunday and i'll show you personally.  unless we have 20MPH facewind.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*piece of cake*

I can cast that far with a levelwind Pro Rocket and 10' sealine on level ground and then add the height of the pier ... piece of cake ...... That Dude better steal a Bud Truck or something ....


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i'll bring a row boat, row to the bouy, and if you can hit me in the head, 2 cases for you.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

stupidjet said:


> i'll bring a row boat, row to the bouy, and if you can hit me in the head, 2 cases for you.


the bud has to be on the pier, because you might be knocked out cold and we are not going to swim over to you for the bud.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I've played that game before*

It's called wack a mole

I can see the hole in his boat now ... sinking ... lol


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

stupidjet said:


> case of beer tot he one who proves it to me...


i didn't see that!! do you need discount on the beer???


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

This I would love to see.:beer:  :beer:


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

If this challange happens please take pictures/video this sounds so good I wish I could go down there to see it and I would bring a case just to watch


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Hella Funny..*

Man, if I don't make it down south I'll definitely be there for the gut busting fun and laughs...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

*it happened before*

couple of years ago, couple of local kids were in a canoe tied the boat on the buoy and started fishing. i casted about 30 yard past the bouy. only thing i heard was D*MN, and they started to row back to where they came from with some unfriendly words.  
stupidjet, if you are serious about this, we can meet sunday at romancoke.  i'll bring the beer.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Oh Buoy!*

Guys, 
According to my calculations, it should be between 130-150 years. I can cast easily a 100 yards. With my 12 footer, I finally made it last year, but that was with one 5 oz sinker and one hook with bloodworm on it-no wind, from the corners. It is definitely equipment and technique. But I do like the the golf ball idea. I will bring an 8 iron and some balls next time. Two of my favorites sports are fishing and golf. Now if I could get those fish to bite golf balls, I'd have it made.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Enough said about distance and length, 2 of the most talked about subjects among men. Are the croakers biting anywhere? Let's talk. Some information please.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*hind sight*

That's what I get for posting before I read the whole thing. I was on the first page and there were 2 more pages of this shenanigan. 

Let's make a date. Some Sunday afternoon (Saturdays are bad for me-work), we celebrate P&S brotherhood and cast to the buoy and eat together(cold beer provided by foot-in-mouth). How about this Sunday? Anyone game? I have an itch to scratch. Fish are calling.:fishing:


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

I feel like I came out of hibernation. See how many times I posted. And it's late.
Luv you guys, that's why.:--|


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*no really*

I think mine is bigger than both of yours! 

Come on guys.... Remember the good old days when we fought the winter blues arguing about braid vs. mono.  

Jeff


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

quick question (off topic)... TerpFan, do you also post on easternuswx.com? Someone there by the same name from MD posts pretty often...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

stupidjet said:


> now, again, i'm nto saying people ant cast 100yrds+, what i am saying you cant do that on that pier. case of beer tot he one who proves it to me...


ive seen some boys in md get past it. it might be 3-4 oz up there but let us southern folk come on up there and we'll show ya some 8 or 10oz sinkers goin past it!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I didn't know NOVA was considered "southern" 

I'm just playin' NTKG, let's get our boys together one of these days.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

Caviman2201 said:


> quick question (off topic)... TerpFan, do you also post on easternuswx.com? Someone there by the same name from MD posts pretty often...


no, it's not me.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

NTKG said:


> ive seen some boys in md get past it. it might be 3-4 oz up there but let us southern folk come on up there and we'll show ya some 8 or 10oz sinkers goin past it!


Neil,

You know you are always welcome up north, especially when you are tired of playing with sissy fish 



Jeff Say:
You cast past the bouy
but you are from VA
Sure you were bowed up
but you only caught a ray.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is that pic from the night that boat came out of nowhere with no lights and ended up docking on the pier?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Well dang!
Didn't know you took picts that day Jeff.  

Can't forget Mrs. Otter observing the fine hat wearing technique of Mr. Otter.  

Think that was the one day I was crabbing there and didn't catch squat cuz Husky was there and his curse was still in full force. (OBTW, it was a broad spectrum curse... proof... it even transferred to crustaceans.    )

Got any more picts? 


Yup, them moo-noses do put a bow in your rod, huh?  

R-
.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Neil your welcome*

as long as you use enough weight to hold bottom.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what fishing? all i see are boobies...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Well dang!
> Didn't know you took picts that day Jeff.
> 
> Can't forget Mrs. Otter observing the fine hat wearing technique of Mr. Otter.
> ...


Trevor, you are right. 
Rick. I took a few other action shots of the water, and the other "excitement" for that day..

The bird









and the boat that almost had us all in the drink...


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

How did you catch the bird? Is it an osprey?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Oh, let me chime in...
There were these guys on the far corner...you know, the kind that use 1 ounce egg sinkers on non-domestic market/imported reels with no drag... (point = they have no idea what they are doing)

he got the bird caught in his line and wouldn't listen to us when we told him what to do. Instead he horsed it in, netted it, and then tried to get it untangled. I enjoyed watching that. Then the guy holding the bird in the picture came and rescued the bird from the guys. 

It was a huge touron incident on the pier that day. But not nearly as much as the boat showing up with a half-drunk skipper and no lights without a map and with no idea where they were.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*O, I forgot the boat*

What a night.

Shaggy got a few beers for helping out.

And a hour or so later the DNR police show up; late as usual.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Good rescue.*

Sorry I missed all the festivities. I haven't seen Shaggy in a while. Post up next time you guys plan to be there so I can add to the drama.


----------

